# Valspar Signature



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Now don't get me wrong everyone, I'm pretty much a ben moore guy for most of my painting needs, but I recently got a little spooked when reading about a guy on here who had some adhesion and burnish issues with some ben moore products that he had that were color matches or cross product matches. So a ho had his color picked out and it was a valspar color...so instead of me having ben moore match it, and to save me some time, I had him just get it at lowes. Well, I painted with it in eggshell and matte, and I must say, it covered well, very little spatter, if any at all (using purdy 1/2" microfiber 9"), dried quick, no sags in high humidity. Only problem was that if I cut each wall, rolled, then after two coats it picture framed. So first coat on each wall I cut, then rolled, second coat I rolled all walls, then cut and looked beautiful. Was just saying I was pretty impressed.


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, I find the Signature to be decent paint. Did a rental condo a while back. One coat, slight color change. Someone had started doing it and done a couple bedrooms in the new color in Signature. I had it matched in Ultra Spec for the rest of the job. I REALLY hate to say it but doing a comparison with the US and the left over Signature from the bedrooms, the Signature outperformed the US in both coverage and sheen hold out. 

Also used the Reserve for the first time yesterday. I really liked it, went on buttery smooth and covered well.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree that Signature is pretty decent paint. I've had issues with it burnishing especially in the darker taupe colors, but, all in all, not bad stuff.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Valspar reserve? Is that what you were saying? Haven't heard of it? What's your pricing like for Valspar? I bet it's really awesome in flat!


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Exactoman said:


> Only problem was that if I cut each wall, rolled, then after two coats it picture framed. So first coat on each wall I cut, then rolled, second coat I rolled all walls, then cut and looked beautiful. Was just saying I was pretty impressed.


Did you only cut once and roll twice when it picture framed?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

My Ace Hardware recently added Valspar. Although the one that it is really pushing is Optimus.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Talk about picture framing  BM bath &spa today was like using the old Ever Clean junk from SW. Isn't Valspar (PPG)


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Exactoman said:


> Valspar reserve? Is that what you were saying? Haven't heard of it? What's your pricing like for Valspar? I bet it's really awesome in flat!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com



Yeah, it hasn't been out long. A new lowes formulation. The Reserve is higher priced, around $44.
Stuff went on better/easier than anything I've putt on in a while.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Talk about picture framing  BM bath &spa today was like using the old Ever Clean junk from SW. Isn't Valspar (PPG)


Are you asking if PPG owns valspar? No, two different entities.


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yeah, I find the Signature to be decent paint. Did a rental condo a while back. One coat, slight color change. Someone had started doing it and done a couple bedrooms in the new color in Signature. I had it matched in Ultra Spec for the rest of the job. I REALLY hate to say it but doing a comparison with the US and the left over Signature from the bedrooms, the Signature outperformed the US in both coverage and sheen hold out.
> 
> Also used the Reserve for the first time yesterday. I really liked it, went on buttery smooth and covered well.


Glad you had good results with the Reserve.I had a customer request it for a complete exterior paint job.I picked up 10 gallons but have yet to try it.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Pete, no, the first time I painted the room, it was eggshell, and I cut each wall, then go back and roll it, and I cut and rolled twice, and it picture framed, but was able to just cut it again and it looked good. The matte finish of valspar I cut then rolled, then rolled then cut, and it turned out good.


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

Jmay, does lowes offer any contract pricing? Im gonna have to check this reserve out? I wonder if lowes deal, "that if you're not happy with the way room looks, return can for new can of paint," is in effect for this higher end paint?

I just got done using a ton of ultra spec low sheen and it was a joy. Could some of the problems people are having with paint from x,y, and z store have to do with how long product has been on shelves? I have to think ben moore's bath and spa may not be that big of a seller? Although I don't know how that would explain ultra spec issues, aura issues, or some sherwin products? Or would some of theses new microfiber roller covers not apply products like good lambs wool?Just trying to work it through?


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

You'll never see my signature on Valspar paints!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

John Hancock is rolling in his grave!


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

Im going to start a job here and the customer bought the paint. They picked the cheap valspar in Eggshell for $90. 

Question is how screwed am I??????????


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

hammerhead said:


> Im going to start a job here and the customer bought the paint. They picked the cheap valspar in Eggshell for $90.
> 
> Question is how screwed am I??????????


What the 2000? It's pretty awful. Put it on thick and plan on two coats.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

It's funny, so many people don't like the 2000, but I think it's not bad for under 20 a gallon. The 4000 is terrible. It's like colored water. I had some one by their 4000 ceiling white by the 5, and on new primed Sheetrock it took 3 coats on top of the primer to get the mud covered. I hate it when people buy their own paint. I mean really, if I have to add a coat, don't you think the labor will be more than the 15 a gallon you saved?


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

Jmayspaint said:


> What the 2000? It's pretty awful. Put it on thick and plan on two coats.


  nope its the Green label 4000. Its a rental and he bought the paint. Plan on spraying and back rolling. Hopefully I wont curse much. :whistling2:


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> nope its the Green label 4000. Its a rental and he bought the paint. Plan on spraying and back rolling. Hopefully I wont curse much. :whistling2:



Take your dictionary with you you may need some new words.


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

if it takes more coats it makes you more money!! $$$$
I'd tell him that before you start man...or if you're so worried about not wanting to be on this job longer than what u quoted...go buy your own paint! so you lose 100$...what's the big whoop? we're all ballers here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

Pete the Painter said:


> My Ace Hardware recently added Valspar. Although the one that it is really pushing is Optimus.


 
The Valspar products carried by Lowes and Ace Hardware are the exact same products aside from the labeling. I worked at Ace when they started carrying the Aspire and Optimus last year and they told us that it was a brand new product line and guaranteed that only we would carry it and the new Zero-VOC colorant system for at least one year. Well they were more or less true to their word on that, because they gave the products different names when they started supplying Lowes less than 2 months later.

I used the *Aspire (Signature)* in a satin sheen in a bathroom and it turned out great. Rolled out just fine and covered in one coat in pastel tones. They told us this paint was more geared to the DIY H/O painter as it has a slightly longer open-air time (i.e. wet edge lasts longer) and also has a little extra rheology additives to help it smooth out for unskilled hands.

I've used the *Optimus (Reserve)* in a bedroom and looooved it. Rolled and brushed like butter and dried without the slightest hint of brush or roller marks. Open-air time is a little shorter so you have to work a little more quickly. I've never used Aura, but it reminds me of what I hear you guys saying how Aura can be touchy sometimes. The valspar rep actually said that this product is supposed to directly compete with Aura in terms of overall quality including hiding, durability (the flat sheen can be scrubbed with 409 and a brillo pad with no burnishing, I've witnessed this myself) and stain resistance and color retention (due to the addition of benzophenone, which is extremely similar to Aura's "color lock" additive). Whether or not it really stands up to Aura remains to be seen.
I actually custom matched my paint to a couple BM CSP colors and they turned out amazing.


----------



## hammerhead (Feb 18, 2014)

Toolnut said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Take your dictionary with you you may need some new words.


Oh Great. :blink:

Its only a 800 sq ft home so It might not be too bad. Hope a pail will be enough. LOL

I never got into the chemistry part of paint so what is the difference in say Valspar 2000 and the 4000. Is it the same type of difference in PM 200 and 400?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

hammerhead said:


> Oh Great. :blink:
> 
> Its only a 800 sq ft home so It might not be too bad. Hope a pail will be enough. LOL
> 
> I never got into the chemistry part of paint so what is the difference in say Valspar 2000 and the 4000. Is it the same type of difference in PM 200 and 400?


Same chemist!:yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Exactoman said:


> if it takes more coats it makes you more money!! $$$$
> I'd tell him that before you start man...or if you're so worried about not wanting to be on this job longer than what u quoted...go buy your own paint! so you lose 100$...what's the big whoop? we're all ballers here.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PaintTalk.com mobile app


Exactly!


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

I bought a quart of the Signature semigloss in a dark brown color for a door and some trim in a small bathroom in my house a couple of years ago. Easy to work with, covered well, and has held up well.


----------



## capn26 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah 4000 sucks. If it's white on clean, virgin, pristine walls that are already white, it'll still suck. It holds up okay but it doesn't cover crap.


----------

